# Kein Ton im Internet Explorer???



## Festplatte (1. März 2011)

Hi Leute, ich hab ein großes Problem: Im Internet Explorer werden bei mir keine Sounds mehr abgespielt. Weder auf YouTube noch auf MyVideo. In anderen Programmen, wie iTunes hab ich keine Probleme. Was kann ich tun? Ich hab ne ATi Radeon 5750 und benutze daran den HDMI-Anschluss. Mein Sound-Treiber heißt: "Realtek HDMI Audio Driver for ATI".


----------



## Bier (1. März 2011)

Hast du mal n anderen Browser (Firefox etc..) probiert.
Ist eh besser als der Microsoftmüll


----------



## Caspar (1. März 2011)

... und dazu richtig schön erweiterbar.  https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/
Da kannst du auch Addon-Sammlungen erkunden.

Meine Empfehlungen für den Anfang: 
FoxBox 
Adblock
flashgot
downthemall
firegestures
skipscreen
fasterfox 
uvm...


----------



## Festplatte (2. März 2011)

Ja, habe ich, geht immer noch nicht. PS: Gestern gab es ja ein Update für den Flash Player, das hab ich gemacht, dann war der Ton wieder da, jetzt ist er aber schon wieder weg!


----------



## Royma_kaay (2. März 2011)

Hast du dem IE im Mixer zufällig den Ton ausgestellt ?


----------



## Festplatte (5. März 2011)

Der ist definitiv aktiviert. Es ging jetzt zwei Tage wieder, aber jetzt ist der Fehler wieder da und ich bin echt am verzweifeln. Das ständige Neustarten müssen nervt echt.


----------



## Edguy (6. März 2011)

Hast du denn schonmal im Lautsprecher-Mixer (in der Taskleiste) nachgeschaut? Musst ja nicht du gewesen sein, der da was verstellt hat. Power-DVD zB "nimmt sich da viel heraus".


----------



## Festplatte (8. März 2011)

Ja, habe ich, da ist alles auf maximaler Lautstärke und wie gesagt: Das Problem betrifft nur die Browser. Wenn der Fehler da ist, kann ich aber auch die Klick-Sounds (zb. beim vor- & zurückgehen) nicht mehr hören.


----------



## Bier (9. März 2011)

Wär es ein Problem für dich Windows neu zu installieren?


----------



## Festplatte (9. März 2011)

Jep, lässt sich das nicht einfacher lösen?  Am Dienstag kommt ja der IE 9 raus, vielleicht ist es dann behoben... Update: Also, bis jetzt geht es mit IE 9. Hoffentlich bleibt das so...


----------



## Bier (9. März 2011)

Bis jetzt anscheind nicht
Aber vllt hat ja noch jmd. ne gute Idee.


----------



## Festplatte (16. März 2011)

So ein ... Das Problem tritt schon wieder auf. Jetzt aber nicht mehr so häufig.


----------



## Festplatte (18. April 2011)

Ich hab eben noch nen neueren Treiber draufgemacht, und vielleicht gehts jetzt (  ), werde es mal eine Woche testen.


----------



## Festplatte (24. April 2011)

Problem gelöst!


----------

